# FaceTime!!! How do I test it?? Have you tried FaceTime Yet?



## Meiso (Jul 27, 2010)

Alas.. I'm the only person in my circle of friends and acquaintances who spent hours in line to get me awesome new iPhone 4. So I have nobody to try FaceTime with!!

I've tried the 1-888-FACETIME number and it just gives me a short message about checking the iPhone page on Apple's website. Has anybody here used this service successfully from Canada?


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

This puts it alllllll into perspective.  Welcome to 1992.










Read the next few in the series... They're quite funny.

Dilbert comic strip for 06/01/1992 from the official Dilbert comic strips archive.


----------



## Meiso (Jul 27, 2010)

Hahaaa.. EXACTLY!!


----------



## Crem (Jul 8, 2010)

used facetime with a buddy of mine the other day, simply amazing, i have good wireless in my house so the picture and sound was perfect!


----------



## salter84 (Aug 7, 2010)

if you want to give facetime a try i'm for it. i'm in the same boat i lined up for it and nobody i know has it yet. PM me if you want to try it out. 

PS. No Perverts plz.


----------



## magrat22 (May 24, 2010)

Me too, sometimes I hate being an earlier adopter I gotta wait for ages for people to realize what I already know .


----------



## _wb_ (Oct 5, 2007)

I watched those Apple ads on TV and thought they were kinda cheesy...BUT this feature is AMAZING! I use it to see my wife and baby throughout the day! Simply awesome!


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Maybe I'm just a sentimental old fool, but I love that ad.

For me, FaceTime is nothing new -- I've been an iChat evangelist for years and slowly but surely about half the family now have that capability (including both of my siblings). The first time you make the AV connection with someone you care about but haven't seen ... oh its marvellous.


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

chas_m said:


> Maybe I'm just a sentimental old fool, but I love that ad.
> 
> For me, FaceTime is nothing new -- I've been an iChat evangelist for years and slowly but surely about half the family now have that capability (including both of my siblings). The first time you make the AV connection with someone you care about but haven't seen ... oh its marvellous.


Chas I totally agreed with you until I placed my first FaceTime call and the fact that you have dual camera on a truly portable device I had the same experience that I did with iChat many years ago.

Still the big draw back to this is that you are limited to WiFi, although yesterday I was rather happy to see that HomeDepot had a public WiFi port, not sure why but they did


----------



## DA187Suspect (Apr 15, 2010)

I joined a site last night cause I to did not have anyone to Facetime with, lol. 

you simply sign up to the site and create a profile and you can see who's online and click directly on their phone # (the last digits of your phone # are not visible to the site). the only issue is you'll be chatting with strangers, so if you're camera shy, fuuhhhgetaboutit. I haven't tried it out yet. 

check out the site FTFun - A FaceTime Community still in Beta


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

Trevor Robertson said:


> Chas I totally agreed with you until I placed my first FaceTime call and the fact that you have dual camera on a truly portable device I had the same experience that I did with iChat many years ago.
> 
> Still the big draw back to this is that you are limited to WiFi, although yesterday I was rather happy to see that HomeDepot had a public WiFi port, not sure why but they did


You're not limited to Wifi if you jailbreak, and spend 3 dollars on My3G. Facetime works great on it in good reception areas


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

I hear ya Rounder I just have never been one to jailbreak my phone


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Oddly FaceTime has replaced most of the phone calls between my wife and I as most of the time when we call each other we happen to be in a WiFi zone. Switching to audio only isn't a pain either.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

Trevor Robertson said:


> I hear ya Rounder I just have never been one to jailbreak my phone


I never was either, however the pros for me outway the cons. I have 2 programs purchased through Jailbreak which is My3G (for Facetime anywhere calls) and MyWi to tether to my iPad anywhere. 

You can easily revert back to original factory settings by just restoring  

The money saved alone in a year for these programs make it worthwhile. 

It's just an option 

And in general (back on topic) FaceTime calls are simply amazing!


----------

